# Sáp giữ ấm cho trẻ phòng ngừa các bệnh hô hấp Cucciolo 100% thiên nhiên



## Ovixbaby (20/10/20)

Sáp ấm Cucciolo phòng ngừa các bệnh về đường hô hấp
1 Tháng Bảy, 2020
Sáp ấm Cucciolo với thành phần 100% tự nhiên giúp bé giữ ấm những vùng quan trọng như hầu họng, lưng,… – phòng ngừa các bệnh về đường hô hấp.

Thành phần chính :

Tinh dầu khuynh diệp, Dầu kim thông, Tinh dầu hương thảo, Tinh dầu Oải hương, tinh dầu cúc La Mã, Tinh dầu tía tô, Bơ Shea, Dầu hạnh nhân, Sáp ong, Vitamin E.






Sự kết hợp các loại tinh dầu như khuynh diệp, hương thảo và thông, đặc biệt là balsamic (một loại giấm truyền thống của Italy) rất tốt cho hệ hô hấp, giúp giảm ho, trẻ dễ thở hơn. Đặc biệt tốt cho trẻ đang gặp các vấn đề về hệ hô hấp như khó thở, tịt mũi.
Tinh dầu lành tính, được nghiên cứu kỹ an toàn cho trẻ nhỏ
Không có: paraben, parafin, silicon, dầu khoáng, thuốc nhuộm. Không chứa chất bảo quản – yếu tố dễ gây dị ứng cho da bé.
Công dụng:

– Giữ ấm cho bé

– Giúp bé ngủ ngon





 Sáp ấm Cucciolo
Cách dùng :

Thoa một lớp mỏng lên vùng hầu họng, lưng, lòng bàn chân cho bé trước khi ngủ mỗi đêm.

Cucciolo là thương hiệu toàn cầu đến tư Italia với 50 năm có mặt trên thị trường gần 70 quốc gia. Mọi sản phẩm đều đã được thử nghiệm da liễu (Dermatologist tested) – An toàn với cả những làn da nhạy cảm nhất của trẻ nhỏ.

SÁP ẤM SIÊU ĐẶC HIỆU BẢO VỆ HỆ HÔ HẤP TRẺ NHỎ?
TẠI SAO LÀ SÁP mà ko phải tinh dầu nguyên chất???
 GIỐNG NHAU: đều chứa tinh dầu.
KHÁC NHAU:
Về thành phần:

1 loại là sáp có chứa tinh dầu nồng độ thấp, chất bẫy tinh dầu & chất dưỡng dịu da.
1 loại 100% tinh dầu.
 VẬY CÁI NÀO ƯU ĐIỂM HƠN? Tại sao lại là sáp giữ ấm mà ko nói tinh dầu.
 Tinh dầu giữ ấm nguyên chất nhẹ hơn nước, rất dễ bay hơi. Sau khi bôi thoa lên cơ thể, chỉ khoảng 30 phut là sẽ ko thấy mùi gì ở cơ thể con nữa rồi. Tinh dầu xịn 100% tinh dầu có thể gây kích ứng mạnh, ửng đỏ da, yếu da khi dùng dài ngày.
 SÁP ƯU ĐIỂM HƠN: vì dạng sáp, nên nó giúp BẪY TINH DẦU - hạn chế sự bay hơi của tinh dầu khỏi cơ thể con, do đó thời gian giữ ấm sẽ tăng lên rất nhiều. Lượng tinh dầu ít hơn nhưng giữ ấm mạnh hơn, tức gỉam nguy cơ kích ứng,bỏng da. Đồng thời trong sáp chứa các chất dưỡng dịu da, giảm nguy cơ kích ứng da, gây viêm da khi dùng dài ngày.

Hotline: 0348966862

Web: http://ovixbaby.com/

Facebook: OVIX Baby- VIÊM TAI GIỮA, VIÊM XOANG & VIÊM VA VIÊM MŨI MỦ

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------



## Thanh Thanh (28/10/20)

Tinh dầu lành tính, được nghiên cứu kỹ an toàn cho trẻ nhỏ


----------

